# check engine, and traction light coming on



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Take it to a dealer......the issues you bring up are covered under the 5yr 100k powertrain warranty.
It will get a new and redesigned valve cover.....that'll take care of the lean condition.
These have been on the street long enouph for the dealer to find the source of coolant loss and most likely that will be under the 5/100 powertrain as well.

Can't comment on the abs/traction control business.......the other issues have to be resolved before an accurate diagnosis can occur.

You indicate 3 concerns on a three year old vehicle with 41k miles......I'm not being mean but this is a rather complex machine, not a vacuum cleaner.
Things happen, no matter who makes it......but it is up to you to take advantage of the warranty provided just for these concerns.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I suspect the abs/traction control will clear itself once the lean condition is fixed. It appears that even a loose gas cap will disable the abs/traction control/stabilitrak systems.


----------



## tuffyo891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. it is much appreciated. I just wasn't sure if this would have been covered under the powertrain warranty. That actually makes my day a bit brighter. Rob, I know you not being mean..lol, it just seems that as technology advances, the more problems. When I have an issue with my 1979 El Camino, I can get right into it. No computers. I miss the old days.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

tuffyo891 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. it is much appreciated. I just wasn't sure if this would have been covered under the powertrain warranty. That actually makes my day a bit brighter. Rob, I know you not being mean..lol, it just seems that as technology advances, the more problems. When I have an issue with my 1979 El Camino, I can get right into it. No computers. I miss the old days.


I too miss the old days (I'm 63, retired wrench) however........I don't miss points/condensers/caps/rotors/plug wires/ and all the other things that had to be replaced at 10k intervals if you wanted the car to start in cold weather or make that summer trip.
I don't miss lousy fuel mileage and I don't miss sheet metal that rusted so fast you could hear it happening.
I don't miss leaking engines, leaking transmissions, leaking differentals.
I don't miss 14" 2ply tires that were done for at 20k intervals, nor do I miss the lousy brakes that stopped them.

I could go on but you get my drift.......this new stuff rarely has a problem and for the most part, not too tough to diagnose (shop dependent on that one) One element of the old days I do miss is mechanics who actually give a sheeite. Seems this is a common problem in the new millenium.

Anyways, please let us know how this tale ends.

Rob


----------



## tuffyo891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhhh...the joys of old cars. I figure it this way, if I'm out in the garage wrenching on the car, I can't get yelled at in the house for something I'm sure I didn't do, lol. I have tools that I have made myself to work on my specific cars like removing the steering colums and welding/bending wrenches to get into specific tight spots. Ill keep you posted, gonna call dealer in the morning. Thanks again Rob.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't just narrow it down to the valve cover. Have you noticed any oil leakage? pull the air hose off your throttle body and see if you have any oil sitting on the lip. If so, don't rule out cracked pistons. After 4 trips to the dealer they finally agreed that that was my problem and replaced all 4 plus threw in a new head to boot.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tuffyo891, 

Sorry to hear you are having this concern. Let us know if you need assistance while at the dealership. You can certainly reach out to us via private message. Be sure to include your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mikerayjr (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. This was very helpful & accurate. I have a 2012 Eco with 64,000 miles. My check engine light came on and I did get the stability light on once during the whole episode. I was experiencing a rough idle. I called OnStar to have a diagnostic run and they said it was a power train & exhaust sensor and to have the car serviced within 7 days.

The dealer found the following codes p0171, p0106, p15b, p1101. They found cam cover leaking around the PCV area and replaced the Camshaft cover. The repair was covered under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mikerayjr said:


> Thanks for sharing. This was very helpful & accurate. I have a 2012 Eco with 64,000 miles. My check engine light came on and I did get the stability light on once during the whole episode. I was experiencing a rough idle. I called OnStar to have a diagnostic run and they said it was a power train & exhaust sensor and to have the car serviced within 7 days.
> 
> The dealer found the following codes p0171, p0106, p15b, p1101. They found cam cover leaking around the PCV area and replaced the Camshaft cover. The repair was covered under warranty.


Hey Mike,

I'm pleased to hear that the dealership was able to pin-point the concerns with your vehicle, and we able to repair it. Please let us know if you have any further feedback or concerns for us! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lukasztracz (Jan 9, 2015)

I keep getting code P1101 on my 2012 Chevy Cruze ECO 1.4 L turbo charged. I am at the dealer about once a week now. On my third valve cover now, and waiting for this code to come back. P1101 points to PCV valve, apparently, but no resolution has been found to this date. (Unless my problem doesn't come back after this. They say third time is a charm, and I'm holding fingers crossed) Also had my water pump replaced twice, and I am not looking forward to more water pump issues. Power train warranty is all I have left now, and I have been asking for my money back close to a year. (or a replacement for this lemon)


----------



## dwraybuck (Oct 3, 2015)

Sounds like my problem exactly. I hope the problem is fixed promptly when I take my car to my local Chevy dealer this week.


----------



## dwraybuck (Oct 3, 2015)

also, not excited about the possiblilty of replacing water pump and/or valve cover again after my powertrain warranty expires in 9,000 miles. My '98 Chevy Cavalier Z24 was awesome, lasted 240,000 miles and would still be running if not for rust from road salt.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The water pump is covered to 150,000 miles


----------

